# Beginners emersed setup



## AndyL (Jun 5, 2004)

Hey folks,

Got a question... I want to start playing around with some emersed growth, my first setup didn't seem to work at all (tub, flourite, constant spray, no stagnant water) well at least things aren't growing well yet in there. 

So I got permission from the wife to setup something new, and I'm torn between two options, the higher tech and low tech versions of emersed growth. 

First option is what everyone I've talked to is pushing me towards, is an ebb and flow system. Media floods for 15 minutes of the hour, then drains for the next 45. Neat, should work well but gets a bit pricey with all the hardware needed. 

Second option was what I dreamed up, using propagation trays available almost anywhere (and many of you use), add an airstone for humidity and oxygenation purposes, raise the pots of vermiculite slightly and allow them to wick the water/ferts up. 

Basically what I'm asking is, would the ebb and flow system be worth the extra time effort and money to assemble it, or will the socalled stagnant water setup work just as well?

What are your thoughts?

Andy


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Andy,

Most of us here are growing plants just fine in the "stagnant" setup. If you have the time and money to do so, adding some sort of current through the whole system would be good. Your idea of a 15/45 water cycle would be even better, but unless you're growing rare/difficult plants it's not worth the cost IMO. 

Best,
Phil


----------

